# Angelschein Vorbereitungskurs Dortmund



## Tommi-Engel (22. März 2015)

Der ASV Dortmund Wickede führt auch in diesem Jahr wieder Vorbereitungs Lehrgänge durch.
Informationen gibt es es hier:

http://www.asv-do-wickede.de/


----------

